# princes final journey



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

my brothers and sister inlaws dog has passsed away today.
he passed over at 11-40 this morning. 17th march 2009.
prince had been suffering with bone cancer and was diagnosed last august, he had lived a bonus on his life,
He will be sadly missed as he make his journey to rainbow bridge.
rest our dear prince as you will always be remembered in our hearts.
memories are forever
wendy517


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Wendy,

Oh bless him, he must have fought very bravely to last that long.

RIP Prince run free over rainbow bridge.

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Aw I'm so sorry  he was a beautiful looking dog.

R.I.P Prince x x x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a handsome boy, was he very old? have fun at the bridge Prince x


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear this...he was a lovely looking dog. 

R.I.P PRINCE XXXX


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww poor Prince, i'm so sorry


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

prince were my brothers and sister inlaws dog, we were always deeply shattered by his parting,
prince had been given a bonus on his life, but had lived his life out to the full.
he became a loving angelic graceful lad and he looked so beautiful in his old age ,
he fulfilled his destiny in this life and sadly free at last his spirit will always be a part of this life as he treads those loving memories to them 
lanes once again making his destiny in his new life.
bless prince 
memories are forever


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

yes he was 12+yrs old, but he passed away with the cancer and not old age.
prince will always be rembered in our lifes,
R>I>P> prince
memories are forever


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

My thoughts are with you all at this sad time.

Thank goodness he is out of pain and his memory with live in your heart forever x


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

My thoughts are with you all at this sad timeé!


----------



## angie701 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Prince - what a lovely dog. We lost our dog a couple of months ago and its awful.

At least he is free of pain now. Run free Prince. X


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im sorry you lost your dog too,well prince was my brothers and sister inlaws dog , but i put the memorandum on for prince,
I lost our dougal last november, he was 16+yrs old.
I do really know how you feel, but I can tell you that time helps the healing, but dos not take it take it away , was he old?
bless him at least he with the others at the bridge,
free from pain , my deepest sympathy to you and your loved one


----------



## angie701 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Wendy. Our dog Brodie was 10 and died from cancer. We miss him loads but have got another puppy now who is helping a lot. He has a totally different personality but is great. We'll never forget Brodie though and are thankful that he is no longer in pain. X


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear angie
my blessings to brodie may he run free at the rainbow bridge,
you will dearly miss him sorry for your loss of a loving friend and companion.
brodie will be dearly missed as he walks in his new life bless him,
at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

What a stunning, German shepherd is was - I am soo sorry you're sister, and brother-in-laws lost him  He looked a great friend.......xxxxx

Rest in peace Prince - sleep tight.....xxxx.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

I would like to thank every one on this forum for your kindness and support to princes passing.
princes ashes are now at home and will be set free this week to his favorite resting place from where he used to dwell.
we are deeply saddened for the loss of such a wonderful animal, and every one here understands in a time of need and someone to turn to in this life had helped imensly.
But I have always honered animals all my life, for I could not live without them.
Thankyou for all your support on this forum.


----------

